# Attn: Northeast US - NBC Searching for Home Haunters



## scarymother (Aug 10, 2006)

Like the title of the thread says, NBC is looking for home haunters in the northeast US for a documentary. This was originally posted in Haunt World on Aug.20,2011.
The link is http://scaryvisions.com/home-haunt-documentary/



ATTENTION ALL HOME HAUNTERS! NBC is searching for home haunters for a documentary. 

Hi! My name’s Zack, and I’m one of the producers for an upcoming NBC/Universal TV documentary on people who create home haunts.I spoke to Larry Kirchner once before, but it was a couple months back.

One of the main things we’re doing at this stage is getting word out to home haunters that might want to potentially participate. The idea is that the two-hour special will showcase people who really love celebrating Halloween through making their unique home haunts. The focus is likely to be specifically on haunters in the northeast US, but if this installment of the show does well, we’d be able to do additional installments on home haunts in the central US, the south, the west coast, etc.

We’re going to head east to start meeting with potential haunters very soon (Sept 1st!), so if you’d consider helping us spread the word by posting on your site or sending this along to your email list, we’d be very grateful AND you may help some haunters get some attention via the show. There’s a very short questionnaire that you could link to where interested spook house proprietors can sign up directly:

http://www.homemadehaunt.com/casting-submission

Many thanks for your time/help, and of course, for keeping the fun of Halloween alive,


Zack Carlson
Producer, Magic Stone Productions


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

*TV show looking for home haunters*

I'm a little slow to find out about stuff so you all may have already seen this but I saw it on another sight and thought I'd pass it on just in case
Please feel free to delete if this doesn't belong.
http://scaryvisions.com/home-haunt-documentary/


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

Would LOVE to see Pumpkinrot's haunt on tv!


----------



## drwilde (May 5, 2010)

*tv show*

Anyone apply for the show and hear back yet?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope it does well and they do come west.


----------

